# Look, up in the sky!



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I was taking a break between innings at the baseball game Thursday afternoon, when I happened to glance up and saw this. It was prettty impressive streaking across the sky. Unfortunately, 300mm just isn't enough to bring it in close.

When I zoom in close, it looks like a B-52 bomber to me. Anyone know what type of plane this is?
Mike


----------



## sandybottom (Jun 1, 2005)

Transporter plane. Not a bomber.


----------



## fishphoto (Mar 3, 2005)

definitely not a B-52. The fuselage it too wide and the wings are swept back to much. It almost looks like a 747, but I'm not sure what that bright spot near the back is.


----------



## Shooter (Jun 10, 2004)

Could be a C-17. If I could see the tail section better I could tell you. 

Shooter


----------



## Texas T (May 21, 2004)

Probably Airbus A-340, doesn't look like a T-tail on C-17


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

I'd say KC135 tanker


----------



## MT Stringer (May 21, 2004)

I guess what struck me as something not usually seen is the vapor trail it was leaving. I don't normally see that from commercial planes. That's why I took the pic.
Mike


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

For the conspiracy theorists in the group...its chemtrails.


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

C5a galaxy rode across the big pond several times in one everyone except the pilots ride backwards dont ask me why it was crazy we also had 2 18 wheelers with missles on it with other equiptment.


----------

